# Flash! Ah-ahhh!



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I've become attached to this 'tester' slingshot I knocked out. I've been adding bits and pieces to it like kangaroo leather covered fork tips and gypsy tabs.. Lanyard and this and that.

I mean, it's an OTT Forkeye with leather covered fork tips with gypsy tabs. How more lost can a slingshot be? I should just go back to shooting my Hrawkeyes! But nay, I must press on!

I didn't put a finish on it, as I thought it'd end up in the bin eventually after I destroyed it with a wrong move, but it's become my go-to slingshot. It's the slingshot I didn't pack away with my moving stuff!

I've been looking at it, thinking "I gotta put a finish on this thing" but I dind't wanna de-band it for the time it'll take to BLO or varnish it, so I figured... just make it a little more radical, and I honestly think I've achieved that aim.





  








Flash Gordon inspired &quot;finish&quot;




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Apr 1, 2013


__
2







I love this crazy sport - can I get a witness?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Saviour of the Earth indeed ... looks awesome man!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

For the good of all man, woman and child, and puppies and kittens. can't forget the puppies or the kittens. Nice Bolt Bro. Tasteful upgrades man. Real classy.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

LOL



Btoon84 said:


> Nice Bolt Bro. Tasteful upgrades man. Real classy.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Now that looks like a fast shooter for sure ABG 

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its always them ugly ones or the ones meant to be thrown away that surprise you . goes to show that eye candy aint everything .


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, the Ugly Geoduckling syndrome. h34r:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice mod bun.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing. Looks ain't nothing. But once you put that crazy bolt on there that slingshot became the most coolest one on the block, kiddo! :naughty:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Leather!, Tabs!, Lightening Bolt! lucky.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Ming the Merciless says:

"Good one, earthling!!!" 

Cheers from planet Mongo ...Q


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shooter


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Click the pics for larger versions.





  








Wonka




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Apr 3, 2013


__
1







Ok! I reckon she's finished. 
Bought a couple of leather shoelaces yesterday and lashed em on like it's 1999 and replaced the horrible Bunnings 'paracord' lanyard with the leather, too. 
Tied on a single strip of 2040 for some no-draw-weight plinking fun for study breaks today.

I hereby declare this slingshot, finished!
*cuts the ribbon*




  








Completed - with leather tabs and lanyard




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Apr 3, 2013




I call it, complete!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Instead of creating another thread, I'll keep this one rockin'. I said that I would post something after I've settled into the changed I've made to my setup and style, and here it is.

Sorry, I'm a born mumbler and I my mouth moves faster than my brain so even I can't understand what on earth I'm talking about in this video. Rose, my wife, is fluent in my mumbling but it's taken her half a decade.

Changes I've made this week
* Stuck to one slingshot
* Loosened my grip and incoporated a lanyard into that grip
* Stuck to 2040 tubes
* Changed pouch attachment from tube cuff to constrictor knot
* Been shooting at a small tuna can from 12 meters all week
* Didn't shave for a week.

These changes have had a positive impact on my accuracy and I'm hitting a can around 80% from around 12 meters (39 ft)

Enjoy!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

nice shooting, bud.. i didnt see any flexing though?? maybe watch it in full screen on my tv?. 

loved it

lgd


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting mate!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice shootin' mate! Awesome that you can convince the Mrs to be your videographer! "Do you mind if I point this at you?" lol


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

You don't need to use condescending Wonka.

It's not ugly anyway, it's a very nice slingshot for sure.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I always wanted to be cool like you, ABG, and always wanted a fast slingshot.

So as I was platidipping my modded Dankung... I added your touch of speed









Hope you don't mind

LGD


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> I always wanted to be cool like you, ABG, and always wanted a fast slingshot.
> 
> So as I was platidipping my modded Dankung... I added your touch of speed
> 
> ...


SEE? THIS IS WHAT I MEAN! EVERYONE STEALS MY IDEAS OMG OMG! Ha ha, love your work, ducky.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Buns nice sling and nice shooting!! And, nice big back yard to play in.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

It's been a month since anyone commented on how awesome this slingshot is.... BUMP for awesomeness and a love for lightning bolts. LBND :headbang: Hope this zinger is still workin' out for ya ABG! (hey Aaron, how bout a lightning bolt emoticon we can use????) (Insert Lightning Bolt emoji here) or if all else fails I can just type a Z....... Z. Z ZZ Z (its a thunderstorm)

This has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------

